# Wormy Black Locust



## barry richardson (Mar 11, 2018)

This is from the found wood that Paul and Mark helped me identify. Cant explain the unusual color and density, but I love the look of it, the chatoyance is amazing, about 10" tall and finished with lacquer....

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 11, 2018)

Awesome job .. beautiful piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2018)

Very cool! As always, great work Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2018)

Very nice! What's the price on that one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 11, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> This is from the found wood that Paul and Mark helped me identify.* Cant explain the unusual color and density, but I love the look of it*, the chatoyance is amazing, about 10" tall and finished with lacquer....
> View attachment 143315 View attachment 143316


Wow, Barry, that is a nice piece of wood, plus you did your as usual excellent job of bringing out a fine looking form....... Thanks for posting.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 11, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very nice! What's the price on that one?


Thanks Eric. I sold that one at a arts and crafts show yesterday. I have some other turning from the same wood though, pm me if your interested...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2018)

That’s a beauty! I love that form, and the character in the wood just adds to the appeal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Think you've got these hollow forms down to a science! Beautiful wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 12, 2018)

Holey Locust - Batman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nicely done Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 25, 2018)

Gotta find some black locust--somewhat rare here in E. Texas.


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Gotta find some black locust--somewhat rare here in E. Texas.



Robert, @Woodworking Vet has some purdy stuff up there I bet you could talk him out of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 25, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Gotta find some black locust--somewhat rare here in E. Texas.



What size pieces are you looking for? I have a decent amount of black locust, some from a tree my great grandfather planted 77 years ago (I could part with smaller pieces of that). I also have some that may be wormy, would have to look.

Some black locust such as that found in California tends to be fairly dark while the black locust up here is a little lighter than what is shown up above in the original post. Either way they usually have great grain patterns and finish beautifully. Its a hard wood, best to turn either green or semi green. When its dry it is like turning concrete. I have a decent size root burl of black locust but haven't yet mustered up the courage to cut into it. If I sell bowls the black locust (and the spalted birch) are always the first to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 31, 2018)

I usually turn spindle pieces pepper mill to small urn sizes--love to see some if possible. Old Forester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 31, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> I usually turn spindle pieces pepper mill to small urn sizes--love to see some if possible. Old Forester



Do you prefer solid or wormy? Are you okay cutting from larger pieces or do you want them cut to size? I'll take a look tomorrow and see what I have, if I find anything that might meet your needs I'll take some photos and post a new thread in the for sale board. Might take me a couple days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 31, 2018)

Either solid or wormy is great. I'm very flexible as to weight or size--green is better but not a problem either way.


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 3, 2018)

@barry richardson 
I just cut some standing dead black locust at my folks farm, and it is colored similar to this and heavy as all get out even though it seems extremely dry.
I also cut some from a pile that my brother has stored there for a couple years, that was a live tree cut down. It is still fairly wet, but is also the lighter color the locust typically is.
Evidently dying standing up has an effect on how the wood colors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm headed back over there tomorrow to cut some more, I'll get end grain shots of each.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 3, 2018)

Lucky you--its rare here in E. Texas. I am fond of dark wood yeah.


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 4, 2018)

Most of these are kinda small, but when I get any decent sized ones, there are a few, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2018)

Good luck Steve! Your theory might be right..... hopefully they are not ate up with worms too bad. I found that the crotch areas had really nice figure BTW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 4, 2018)

Barry, as always, another beautiful piece


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks much--I could use some smaller ones as well.


----------

